# The Tale of the Lord of a Thousand Flayings



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Chapter 1

The decor, from Kheraq Sionix's point of view, was bland. The ancient statues of the Forever Blooded Kabal's Archons, the carpets of Moontiger pelts and the banners of the current Archon, Varauch's household spoke of an aesthetic that existed many passes before Vect's rise to power. Such evident nostalgia sickened the Bleeding Claw's Archon, it was typical of those descended from Commorragh's noble house's to cling to faded glories, a power they did not deserve. For Kheraq, cowtowing to such a deluded fool made him feel nauseous, but the promise of the fruits of his plot sung sweetly in his blackened heart. The Archon clutched a solid object tightly, a jewelled box, a gift for his gracious 'host'. Passing by a mirror, Kheraq took the opportunity to admire his reflection: his eyes were a dark purple that bordered on complete darkness, his pallid face streaked in elegant red tattoos, his ears pierced with gold earrings and his long black hair was tied into a topknot and streaked with turqoise. His armour was of a deep red colouring, edged with luminous orange, and for this occassion Kheraq chose a necklace of shrunken heads. 

Satisfied that his aesthetics were to his liking, the Archon proceeded along the hallway and the door to Varauch's dining hall. Two Eldar stepped forward and spoke, their words conveying their condescending attitude, "before we allow you into our lord's chamber Kheraq, we must take any weapons you have in your possession". Kheraq didn't like this, his ego bristled at not being referred to by his title and felt nauseous at the idea of losing his weapons. He unbuckled his huskblade and blast pistol, the guards took them and smiled as they would to a child, "you need not worry, we will be right beside you, now you may enter", the Archon smiled, at least his opponent will be lulled into a false sense of security.

If the hallway had already made Kheraq feel sick, the dining hall of Varauch made him feel worse, he almost felt the need to suppress his gag reflex. The lord of the Bleeding Claw noted the length of the table and the figure at its end. He was a tall Dark Eldar, his head ritually shaved except for a white scalplock and his left eyesocket was devoid of its contents. His attire horrified Kheraq with his arrogance, for he was clad only in ornate robes decorated with the Household of Varauch's symbols. However this made the conclusion even more sweeter for the Bleeding Claw's lord, though he was careful to note the ornate power sword and blast pistol. The Forever Blooded Archon smiled and gestured for Kheraq to sit, "Now then lord of a thousand flayings, before we discuss business can I tempt you with Summervine, freshly taken from our kindred of the Craftworlds". He smiled "I accept your hospitality lord Varauch". Two pathetic figures limped out of the shadows, each carrying a carafe of a golden liquid, the nerest one approached him and poured him a glass. Varauch lifted his glass in a toast, "to good business" and both Archon's supped from their glasses. Kheraq did not taste any poison, indeed he estimated that his host was too arrogant to even attempt it. 

The Forever Blooded Archon spoke "I believe you have come to discuss terms for an alliance", in false humility, Kheraq replied "Indeed my lord, I have come for an arrangement that will make us both powerful". Varauch chuckled, this grated against the ego of his guest, "what makes you think I would be intersted in allying myself with a Kabal as small as yours? What makes you think I would ally myself with a lowly commoner?". The Bleeding Claw's Archon smiled "Would a lowly commoner have access to some of Thalisarin's invasion routes to some of the most populous human and Exodite worlds". Varauch raised his eyebrow, intrigue evident in his voice "tell me more then". Kheraq smiled once more, "These worlds are isolated, few know they even exist. From what I have experienced the humans are feral, barely wielding bows and arrows, very easy pickings. The Exodites may put up a spirited defense and it is from them that I bring this gift". The Archon sighed "What is it that you expect from me then?". Now the lord of the Bleeding Claw chuckled "all I ask for is half of the territories you won from predescessor and with these raids we split the profits". "We shall see, what is this gift you bring me from our rustic kinsmen?" Kheraq spoke, his voice dripping with eagerness "the waystone of an Exodite king". Varauch sent one of his Incubi to retrieve the box from Kheraq, who smiled as it reached the arrogant lord. As he opened the box, the Archon chuckled "it seems this would be a worthwhile investment..." The sound of drawn blades filled Varauch's pause, his Dracon's had their weapons ready and the Forever Blooded Archon burst into manic laughter, "which you won't benefit from, now submit to me your Kabal and then die like the street wretch you are". 

Now it was Kheraq's turn to burst into laughter, Varauch chuckled "I like an Eldar who laughs at the face of death". Kheraq ceased his jovial bout "pity it is you who is about to die". The rival Archon paused "oh really, how do you intend to kill me then worm?". The Bleeding Claw's lord took a draught from his summervine "I did not tell you of the second gift, my Haemonculi have concocted a little surprise for you, a re-engineered strain of the glass plague and it should start right now". Kheraq laughed manically as Varauch's eye widened in horror as he began to feel the vitrification of his flesh. "Kill the whoreson" he spat out, but as he said those words, his Incubi bodyguards fell dead, splinter slivers were lodged in their necks. The Lord of the Bleeding Claws suckled every nuance of sweet agony. 

The vitrifying Archon turned to see one of his own Dracons, the one who had Kheraq's weapons, holding a smoking splinter pistol, he screamed "after all I have done for you boy, you betray me like this Anuriath". The Dracon smiled "I am sorry father, lets just say I have had a better offer". By now all but Varauch's head had vitrified, Kheraq approached and whispered "now all that is yours is mine, your men, your territories your wealth...and your son". Anuriath appeared at Kheraq's side and the two kissed before Varauch's eyes, eliciting one last roar of hate before the Archon's became black glass. The lord smiled "talk about timing eh?", the Dracon chuckled "at least it is done, what will you do now?". "Now your father's entitlements belong to me, these Kabalites will be of my Kabal, and you..." Anuriath raised his eyebrow, Kheraq embraced the Prince's shoulders gently...and intimately,"you my sweet will hold a place as one of my inner circle within my court" and once more the lovers kissed.

Part 2 is coming right up


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The story seems to have potential.

However, it is very hard to read which is drowning the ideas; I suggest breaking it up into more shorter paragraphs.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i have to agree with Dave on this, i like the premise but the paragraphs are a little too long and making it hard for me to read. Smaller paragraphs would make for easier reading, sounds like what i used to do. Lots of ideas all out in one long paragraph, this has a great potential and i would like to read more. 
I do like the Dark Eldar and i don't see enough stories about them so this should be good.


----------

